# Terex Wheeled Skid Steer?



## plowfever (Nov 2, 2010)

Hey guys I am thinking of renting a Terex skid steer to do some snow removal with this winter. I was going to rent with Cat but they couldn't get me a 2 speed machine. I'm very limited as to what machines I have available in my area. The Deere dealer I have done business with for years won't rent skid steer for snow because they claim it is to hard on them. The Bobcat dealer I have rented from before but they are real jerks so I would prefer not to rent from them. That leaves me with either Gehl or Terex machines. The Gehl dealer is a decent dealer but they don't really have a machine that meets my needs. Terex dealer has what I need and they look to be a decent machine. I like the fact they are EH controls those are so much better running for long periods of time. I just wanted to see what your guys thoughts are on them. I can go with a tracked loader as well but I haven't had to good of luck with those in the snow. It will be running a 9' blade at a large factory and large strip mall as well as a few smaller properties I have. I usually run all trucks but they are getting older and I am considering just renting all the loaders I need from now on instead of doing trucks besides salting.


----------



## sven1277 (Jan 15, 2008)

I have an ASV sr70. Terex has since bought the company. Look at the pt80 as it has 2sp. The ASV/Terex track design is really good in the snow.


----------



## cold_and_tired (Dec 18, 2008)

I rented a two speed tracked Terex a few times and was extremely happy with it. The ASV type tracks love the snow and would climb piles all day. The machine had plenty of power and great ground clearance.

The only gripe I got from my operator was that the cab felt small.

One thing that I think you should look at is the Komatsu WA-50. It's a mini loader that has much better visibility than a skid. It also is much more maneuverable especially with an angle blade on the front. It has the standard skid attachment plate and it plumbed for hydraulics.

Once we started using the little loader, we never again considered skids for snow removal. The only thing I didn't like about about the loader was its slow road speed. It was a little slower than a two speed skid. If you don't have a lot of travelling to do with the machine, I would absolutely recommend one.

Like you, I went away from trucks and went to loaders and backhoes. I cut my crew size, increased the amount of snow we moved, and increased my profits. All this without ever having to buy any machinery. I only had to buy the attachments for the equipment.


----------



## plowfever (Nov 2, 2010)

Thanks for the replies. I went ahead and rented the Terex TSV80. It does seem to have plenty of power. My biggest thing I noticed right away was how small the cab felt especially compared to my New Holland. The controls do seem a little smoother than mine but it is new compared to a year old also. I'm sure it will do fine. I'm still running three trucks as of right now basically because I have some properties that are all the way across town and it would take to long to get there in a piece of equipment. In the future once these trucks reach the end of there life they will probably be the last trucks and plows I will have except for maybe one for touch up and my driveway and road since I live out in the middle of no where and usually have to plow my way home.


----------



## plowfever (Nov 2, 2010)

The other things I noticed also where how small the tires were. It is also a goofy looking machine as well.


----------



## cold_and_tired (Dec 18, 2008)

plowfever;1564549 said:


> The other things I noticed also where how small the tires were. It is also a goofy looking machine as well.


If you're talking about the WA50, the tires are actually bigger than those of a skid. I think it looks goofy because it has such a big cab on it. It's a pretty good sized machine. IIRC it's almost 9,000lbs.

It might be worth checking with your local Komatsu dealer. They had an awesome winter lease program. I picked up that little loader for $600 a month. I also had two WA150's for $1,800 a month total.


----------



## plowfever (Nov 2, 2010)

No I was talking about the Terex skid that I rented. I don't have a komastu dealer around me close.


----------

